# Relay que activa con señal de sonido de un MP3



## fedex (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola gente que tal buenos dias.
Les comento, soy bastante nuevo y conocimientos de electrónica no tengo muchos pero he armado unas cuantas plaquetitas con esquemas bajados de internet y muchas me han funcionado de 10 y todavía están funcionando, para mi satisfacción!

Esta vez, estoy por "injertar" un MP3 al auto debido a que los muchachos amigos de lo ajeno ( ladrones ) me dejaron sin stereo en el auto.

Tengo una potencia para alimentar los altavoces del auto, esta potencia tiene un positivo +12, tierra y un remote, que dandole +12v hace que el amplificador encienda. Como cualquier ampli de auto.

Por otro lado tengo un MP3 ( en realidad es un receptor bluetooth ) tiene el tamaño de un mp3 pero su funcion es la de recibir la señal de un telefono o cualquier aparato que envie musica o sonido por bluetooth, tiene una pila para alimentarlo y una salida miniplug para auriculares.
El aparatito en cuestión es este:
http://www.airlive.com/products/BT-120AR/bt_120ar.shtml#f
Puse de titulo *"Relay que activa con señal de sonido de un MP3"* para que sea mas genérico y le sirva a alguna otra persona que busque lo mismo que estoy necesitando yo.
Este aparatito tiene conectada la salida de audio a la potencia y esta funcionando de mil maravillas. Cuando quiero escuchar música enciendo el aparatito BT, con una tecla enciendo la potencia y le envío música desde el teléfono celular al bluetooth y este al amplificador.

Ahora bien, lo que yo necesito:
Cuando enciendo el mp3/bluetooth y este envía señal a los auriculares( que serán reemplazados por un cable de audio conectado al amplificador), el amplificador se encienda sola. Necesito que una señal de audio como la del bluetooth/MP3 active un relay y que este de paso a +12v que van al remote de la potencia.

Antes de postear busque por todos lados y encontre lo siguiente:
http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/audiodetect1.htm

Que es muy similar a lo que necesito, el tema es que no se cuanto tiempo este circuito deja pegado el relay, solo hace que se pegue cuando hay musica en la linea de sonido ? apaga solo depues de 1 o 2 minutos de no detectar musica? me quedara potencia suficiente de audio como para alimentar el circuito con el relay y ademas hacerle llegar la musica al amplificador?

Espero sus respuestas muchas gracias!


Edito con algo mas que encontre y me parece que es mas parecido a lo que necesito:
Este muchacho esta armando lo mismo, pero con amplificador y todo, les paso la direccion del hilo del post:

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/230855/sound-activated-relay-vox-circuit/15

Podre armar solo esa parte del circuito ? hay el hombre dice que le da 15 segundos de delay, sera el tiempo que el relay queda activo hasta que se apaga luego de la ultima señal de sonido ? ...


----------



## Electronec (Jun 23, 2011)

Saludos fedex:

A mi entender, este circuito te enciende el relé solo cuando tengas  música o, que es lo mismo, una señal de áudio de 50 mV de pico a pico o  según pone, 35 mV RMS.
Dado que las señales de áududio probenientes de salidas digitales  carecen de sonido de fondo, a diferencia de los antíguos wal-man el  famoso.......fuuuuuuuuuu....(ruido blanco) ....Etc.....puede que éntre  canción y canción, el relé te apague la etapa de potencia.

Tu circuito se alimenta a 3V, tienes que hacer un circuito para ello,  pero tienes que tener en cuenta el tipo de relé a instalar.
Conseguir reles de 3V y que no supere los 100mA. o de lo contrario poner un transistor que gobierne un relé de 5, 12 v....Etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fedex (Jun 23, 2011)

Electronec antes que nada GRACIAS por responder. 
Bueno me imagine que iba a pasar algo así, por eso me había puesto a buscar algo un poco mas similar a lo que necesito.
Bueno recién encontré otra cosa mas y edite el post para ir dejándolo ordenado.

Parece que el muchacho de este post:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/230855/sound-activated-relay-vox-circuit/15

No solo fabrico su propia potencia para ponerla en una moto segun parece, sino que ademas diseño el auto power/on con el delay que necesito y todo... de todas formas por mis pocos conocimientos sigo bastante perdido. Ustedes que opinan podría servirme este circuito?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (Jun 23, 2011)

Con el condensador a la base del TR consigues que tu transistor no abra el relé en un tiempo, (digamos los 15 seg), por lo tanto tiene mejor pinta.

Ademas tienes ajustes de simetria (no me acuerdo del nombre) para poder poner en óptimas condiciones de trabajo a tu circuito.

De todos modos hay compañeros en el Foro que te podrán aconsejar al respecto, mejor que yo .

Saludos.


----------

